# Ladies, PLEASE help. [Canada]



## MissMay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I'm a 26 year old woman from Manitoba.  I used to live in Alberta for many years, but my husband wanted to move to Manitoba and buy a house and start living the "typical" married life.  I must mention he works on the pipeline, and so I never got to have a carreer of my own.  I just simply followed him wherever he went.  On friday, he left me.  Just up and left me with a meaningless job, and a buttload of debt.  I've been struggling with what I should do from here on out to keep myself afloat and I keep thinking that becoming an EMR (EMT later) would be a good choice.  I've always wanted to work on the oilfield (mostly because of the money), and I've always wanted to work in health care.  The problem is, I'm afraid to do it because I'm a girl (ladies, don't get mad at me...I've never done anything like this before), and I just need to hear from you ladies out there. Can I do this?

I'm in shape, smart, personable, and dedicated.  I just wonder what it's like to be a woman EMR on the pipeline?  I'm not going to lie: I'm terrified.  I have never been on my own (we've been together since we were 14), and I just want some power back.  Please, please find the time to write me back if you can.  I desperately just need some moral boost.  Thanks so much for reading.


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

MissMay said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm a 26 year old woman from Manitoba.  I used to live in Alberta for many years, but my husband wanted to move to Manitoba and buy a house and start living the "typical" married life.  I must mention he works on the pipeline, and so I never got to have a carreer of my own.  I just simply followed him wherever he went.  On friday, he left me.  Just up and left me with a meaningless job, and a buttload of debt.  I've been struggling with what I should do from here on out to keep myself afloat and I keep thinking that becoming an EMR (EMT later) would be a good choice.  I've always wanted to work on the oilfield (mostly because of the money), and I've always wanted to work in health care.  The problem is, I'm afraid to do it because I'm a girl (ladies, don't get mad at me...I've never done anything like this before), and I just need to hear from you ladies out there. Can I do this?
> 
> I'm in shape, smart, personable, and dedicated.  I just wonder what it's like to be a woman EMR on the pipeline?  I'm not going to lie: I'm terrified.  I have never been on my own (we've been together since we were 14), and I just want some power back.  Please, please find the time to write me back if you can.  I desperately just need some moral boost.  Thanks so much for reading.


From what I looked up EMR is mostly office based.

I'm 22 and just got a job as an EMT. I love it so far. When I took my EMT class there were 56 people and only 4 were girls. I can't say it was a bad thing lol. I have found that since it is a male dominated field, that I have to work harder to prove myself. However every guy that I have worked with so far has been super helpful when training me. 

I think you should just go for EMT my schooling was only 6 months long.


----------



## MissMay (Jan 25, 2010)

In Alberta, from what I have researched, you have to take your EMR as a pre-requisite for EMT.  That being said, there seem to be a bunch of EMR onsite industrial jobs available in Alberta and BC.  I'm just wondering if anyone (man or woman) has done this on the pipeline before and if there's any advice?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a quick note. The original poster is up in Canada where the nomenclature, job oppertunities, and training requirments are going to be different than in the US.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 26, 2010)

This should be in International EMS, but what the hey;

As an EMR you really won't find much work. I mean, it's out there (or specifically here, back in Alberta), but there isn't much of. Now if you were an EMT (PCP in Manitoba) or EMT-P (ACP in Manitoba) you will find more work and much higher pay grades.

Rig medics ("medics" is a very, very misused term out there... even EMRs are called medics...) are fairly light-weighted jobs until something happens, but the pay is also fairly decent given the pay for the same level of training if you worked for any other non-industrial EMS company.


----------



## MissMay (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess I posted this here because I also was wondering exactly what I have to do to reach this goal.  I have WHMIS, PCST, TDG, and H2S.  I'm going to take first aid/cpr obviously.  I am so determined to be successful for myself, but for now I just really need to make some money in order to pursue becoming an EMT.  That's why I'm thinking an EMR on the oilfield would be good for me.  I just really need to get back on my feet.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

i think if you just put your whole self into what it is you want to do you should be fine. dont be scared to ask questions or ask for help. i grew up in a firefighting family (well the boys that is) and when i decided to take the leap into EMS i caught so much sh*t. that was my lone driving force. but now 8 years later im thriving as an EMT and about to take that leap to Paramedic. 

Remember girls can do anything boys can do we just have to prove it!


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here on the east coast about half of the new PCPs (Primary Care paramedics) are female and your age or younger. They don't have any more trouble with the program than the males. Alberta still uses EMR (Emergency Medical Responder) EMT and EMT-P. The rest of Canada uses EMR or MFR (Medical First Responder), PCP and ACP (Advanced Care Paramedics). I believe Alberta is about the only place you can get a paying job as an EMR or MFR. However there is a resonable market for PCP and ACP all over Canada.  

 If you can bite the bullit and go to school full time for PCP you will be better served in the long run. If you can and are willing to move you will find work and at a decent rate. It costs a bit to get the PCP but if it gets you a good paying job it allows you to pay off your debt and move on in your life. 

 Look for a school with CMA (Canadian Medical Association) accrediation and get started. Some schools are taking registrations for NEXT year now. So don't wait. 

 Here is a link to the Paramedic Association of Canada (PAC) with links to accrediated schools, provincial associations etc.

http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=2&ContentTypeID=4

 Good luck


----------



## kristen (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutly there is money in emr! in the oilfeild anyway that is the only place that really hires them, most companys pay a day rate of 250.00 and you can work 22 days on and 5 off! im in the emr process as well you need your first aid level c with aed to get in the emr program . if you want to work in the oilfeild you will need h2s whimis and you TDG(transportation or dangerous goods) an O2 cylindar is considered a dangerous good! be aware or the costs tho its actually pretty expensive to get into! you will need to refresh your first aid it cant be more then a 12 months old thats 90.00 then your emr course is 2 weeks or 3 and thats 975.00-1030.00 dependign where you take it then im pretty sure the acp exam is 600 and somthing and theres only 5 a year!! so make sure you time it right! and if you fail your ACP you will have to pay for another exam! hope this helped ive been looking into this for awhile!


----------



## SANE (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey 
I live in alberta and there are really great opportunities here. You have to take your EMR then EMT in Alberta. Im from calgary great schools. AHASTI is a great shcool took my EMR there felt really prepared. However would never reapply to thier EMT school at that level thier staff seriously needs to pull the stick out. They think way to highly of themselves there are other great schools. PMA Flat line SAIT try on. oilfield is good and you will be working in a male dominated field. Dont take any from the guys and dont give any and you will here sexual refrences cant take that dont bother.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Mar 22, 2010)

First off, I am sorry to hear of your troubles, and it may be hard to see it right now, but you WILL be better off in the end. 
Second, it may be cliche, but you can do anything you put your mind to. You are still at an age where you can find a career you love. Have you looked into "shadowing" them at the oilfields to see what the job entails? Or riding with a local EMS unit as an observer. Thats where I would start. It would give you a hands on look at this job. 

I wish the best of luck to you! You will do great in whatever you choose!


----------



## jax583 (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you ever considered becoming a CNA?  A few years back I was in a similar situation - I was contemplating becoming an emt or going into the military.  A nurse friend on mine suggested becoming a CNA - I looked into it and decided to go for it.  I'm going to use my knowledge and know how as a CNA to help me get my nursing career.  Its a hard job and I wouldn't want to do it for a lifelong career but it does get you feet wet and prepared you for the medical world.


----------



## kristen (Mar 29, 2010)

SANE said:


> Hey
> I live in alberta and there are really great opportunities here. You have to take your EMR then EMT in Alberta. Im from calgary great schools. AHASTI is a great shcool took my EMR there felt really prepared. However would never reapply to thier EMT school at that level thier staff seriously needs to pull the stick out. They think way to highly of themselves there are other great schools. PMA Flat line SAIT try on. oilfield is good and you will be working in a male dominated field. Dont take any from the guys and dont give any and you will here sexual refrences cant take that dont bother.



AHASTI is one of the best schools in calgary !  yes they think highly of themselves and so they should they have the best instructors and program  and they make sure you are actually prepared for the feild!  SAIT sucks they have a huge failure rate so bad that they had to re-do the entire program !


----------



## MTEMTB (Apr 1, 2010)

MissMay you can do anything you set your mind to.

years ago I entered into a mainly "male" dominated job force. I only had trouble with one guy the rest of the guys I worked with were awesome.
I was a heavy equipment operator. I am also a trained welder.

Go for it.


----------



## DoOrDye (Apr 6, 2010)

DO IT! In alberta, your EMR can be finished in 2 weeks than you write ACP. Working in the oil field is definately a different world, but i've been doing it for a while and never had any problems. as long as your friendly (to an extent) and willing to help the guys with small tasks..theyll love you. You will most likely be the only girl on the site and some guys will try to give you a hard time, but in my experiance if you give them a hard time back, everything will be fine. Good luck, and trust me YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## audreyj (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in the states so it'll be a little different.  I'll be graduating my paramedic class June 1st, our paramedic is the equivalent to your ACP.  I feel that as a woman, I have to work a little harder to prove myself while men on the job just walk right on and it's assumed they know everything about anything.  

I know some fantastic female paramedics and it's a shame that we all have to work harder to prove that we're equal to our male counterparts.  I was one of 6 females to be accepted to my paramedic class, 44 started, there are 32 left, and only 4 females (including myself).


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2010)

What they all said. I'm in the US, female, and work with a redneck department. I've always been a bit of a tomboy, so it hasn't been too bad for me, but I do think you need to work a little harder and have a thicker skin. Always be willing to help out, especially with dirty and unpleasant jobs. If the guys joke around, go right back at them.


----------



## AVPU (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 on that. Also want to add sorry about the challenges, and I admire you for getting up, dusting yourself off, and wanting to do your own thing. Go for it. I wish you luck!


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll say this much.. it is definitely more accepted for a woman to be in the EMS field than it is for a woman to be a firefighter... And I am doing both, so you certainly can as well! 

I don't know much about Canada, but I do know that a strong, motivated woman can do anything she puts her mind to. You seem pretty bright, so that is one more check-mark in your column of advantages. 

 People will tell you that you can't do it. Men and women both, most likely... both in this field and outside of it. Just tell them to take their good for nothing discouragement and shove it where the sun don't shine


----------



## Wee-EMT (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a lot of work in the oil industry for EMRs/EMTs. I went up for most of February and made some awesome money. As a female I had no problems, but saying that, I was on a very stricked oil site and not all of them are like that. Rig season is starting to come to a shut down because of the weather, but it will start again in October-ish. There isn`t much work in the city for an EMR.

As for which school to go for, it all depends on how often you can go (this more so for the EMT program) SAIT is a great school, I did both my EMR and EMT there and passed ACP the first time. SAIT does need some organizational help and needs to increase the standards of actually getting into the program, but the instructors are fantastic. I find AHASTI students to be over confident and clueless in the field when something actually happens (just speaking from my own experience)

I hope everything woeks out for you.


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been doing oilfield stuff on and off for 5 years now. Bascially for the money right now, which is affording me to travel and live abroad. But honestly, it's no quality of life. The camps are getting nicer and more accomadating for long term stays (2-4 weeks shifts) but that is 2-4 weeks you are away from home, friends and family. It wears on you. You miss out on alot of stuff and other than the money, there is not a whole lot of experience to be gained either. I'll be returning in a year from travelling to begin work on ground ambulance. I'm choosing to do that because I do want to work in EMS, and that is my goal my passion right now. The money is still crap. I don't know why our Ambulance providers are not getting paid better, but they just aren't. When I'm finished working ground I plan to go into nursing. There is still school to attend and at a cost, but the results seem far more appealing than the cost of the Paramedics course and still the crappy wages. 

As mentioned there is alot of money to be made in the oilfield setting, it is also seasonal and with the way things have been in the last few years, it has also be quite slow. You really gotta get your foot in the right door.

And personally, I think if you do get into industrial work, complete your EMT. I know you can get the quick cash as an EMR, but I don't believe EMRs are qualified enough with the skills or experience to handle the potential situations that can happen out here. But to carry on with the EMT, then you ARE more skilled, experienced and while the pay is not that much more unfortunatly compared to an EMR, alteast you will be more of an asset and more qualified likely to get hired. 

Check out Alberta College of Paramedics website under employment to get an idea of the jobs situation and requirments. You will notice there is not a huge demand for EMRs as well. I went through Portage College in Lac La Biche for both my EMR and EMT. They offer full time classes and EMR is 2 weeks, EMT 6 months.

Good luck with your crossroads!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 11, 2010)

Thread moved to International  EMS.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 11, 2010)

audreyj said:


> I'm in the states so it'll be a little different.  I'll be graduating my paramedic class June 1st, our paramedic is the equivalent to your ACP. .



Not in the province of Ontario.  In the province of Ontario I read somewhere that A paramedic from the USA would only be able to be PCPs instead of ACPs.  Because the minimum education required in Ontario is 2yrs for a PCP diploma or 4 yrs for a PCP degree from the University of Toronto at Scarborough.  Here in Canada we don't use the Associates degree we call it a college diploma.


----------

